# Remote Mysql INSERT geht nicht



## AndréS (10. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

_ach ja, setze ISPConfig 3 ein_

hatte ja vor einiger Zeit schon mal geschrieben, das bei mir immer keine Remote User angelegt werden. Also damit meine ich, es wird niemals ein Universal User angelegt. 
Daher mache ich das per Hand. Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich dabei bin ein Programm zu schreiben in Java bzw. Scala und möchte gerne ein Insert ausführen. Jedoch erhalte ich einfach keinen Zugriff darauf. Habe das nun x mal versucht. Lesen kann ich, aber schreiben geht nicht. Auch nicht mit anderen tools wie MySQL Workbench oder ähnlichen. Was kann da falsch sein????

Vielen Dank


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2011)

Welche ISPConfig Version?


----------



## AndréS (11. Feb. 2011)

Hi Till,

wie oben geschrieben  ISPConfig 3

Danke dir

André


----------



## Till (13. Feb. 2011)

ISPConfig 3 ist der Name der Software und nicht die Version.


----------



## AndréS (13. Feb. 2011)

Okay, sorry, dachte das reicht aus 

Kannst du mir sagen wo ich die finde?

Danke dir

André


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Unter Help > Software Version


----------



## AndréS (14. Feb. 2011)

Sehr komisch, da steht das nicht. Hatte ich auch gedacht, aber da steht nur: Support 
Nachricht senden 
Nachricht ansehen

Irgendwas läuft da falsch, sehr komisch.

André


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

In ganz alten Versionen stand das da auch noch nicht. Ruf bitte den folgenden Befehl auf der Shell auf und aktualisiere ISPConfig:

ispconfig_update.sh


----------



## AndréS (14. Feb. 2011)

Hi Till,

okay habe ich durchgeführt, der gute sagt mit aber beim Update:



> This software cannot be installed on a server wich runs ISPConfig 2.x.server1


Danach hat er mir aber im ISPConfig gesagt: (Nicht unter help aber beim Copyright verweis) 3.0.1.4

Danke dir

André


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Ok. Du hast also eine sehr alte Version, die solltest Du auf jeden Fall updaten um Dein problem zu beheben.

Vermutlich hast Du ein Verzeichnis /root/ispconfig oder /home/admispconfug anglegt. Das erkennt der Installer als ISPConfig 2 Installation. Entferne die Verzeichnisse und starte den Updater erneut.


----------



## AndréS (14. Feb. 2011)

okay habe admispconfig im home verzeichnisch gelöscht. Danach funktionierte das Update. Nun habe ich die neuste Version.

Nun bin ich echt zu dämlich. Habe mich gerade angemeldet (richtig) und er lässt mich nicht in die Oberfläche.

Ich bin verwirrt.

Lieben Gruß

André


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

hast Du bei Deiner Installation irgend wann mal was manuell an der ispconfig mysql DB gemacht wie z.B. neue Spalten hinzugefügt?


----------



## AndréS (14. Feb. 2011)

nein keine neuen Spalten. Ich habe nur damit ich extern zugreifen konnte Einträge dupliziert und mit % eingestellt.

Neue Sachen in die Datenbank von ISPConfig habe ich nichts.

André


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Schau mal bitte mit phpmyadmin in die ispconfig Datenbank und sieh nach ob sie leer ist.


----------



## AndréS (14. Feb. 2011)

Die Datenbank dbispconfig hat 52 Tabelle und in denen ist auch einiges drinne ich habe mir mal sys_users angesehen und da sind auch alle User drinne. 

Danke dir

André


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Hast Du auch Deinen Browser zu gemacht nach dem Update und ganz neu auf. Einzelnes Tab zumachen reicht nciht. Sonst kann es sein dass deine Session hängt.


----------



## AndréS (14. Feb. 2011)

Jupp habe ich auch. Ich habe sogar einen ganz anderen Browser genutzt. Leider hat es auch nichts gebracht.  Habe mich auch mit einem anderen User angemeldet.

Ach ja der Remote zugriff funktioniert  

André


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Du hast aber auf "stable" aktualisiert? Und die Tabelle sys_session ist auch da?


----------



## AndréS (14. Feb. 2011)

Ja habe auf stable (voreingestellt) geupdated. Und die sys_session ist auch da, es sind auch drei Einträge drinne. Ich kann diese auch gerne leeren wenn das hilft.

André


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Das ist soweit ok, insbesondere auch, dass da 3 session drin stehen. was bedeutet dass die mysql Anbindung auch zu funktionieren scheint.

Was passiert denn genau, wenn Du versuchst Dich einzuloggen? Versuch bitte auch mal einen reload der seite bzw. den browser cache zu leeren.


----------



## AndréS (14. Feb. 2011)

Ich lande immer wieder auf der selben Seite, cache geleert, Sessions (nicht in der DB) gelöscht.

Ich gebe Username ein und PW, lande auf der selben Seite, als wenn er mich nicht weiterleiten möchte. 

Ich kann dir gerne Logindaten zukommen lassen, damit kannst du dir das dann auch ansehen.

Liebe Grüße

André


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Ok, schick bitte mal als PM. So kommen wir ja sonst auch nicht weiter.


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Hab es gerade mal ausprobiert, ist wirklich merkwürdig. Denn der Username und Passwort sind richtig und werden auch erkannt, denn bei anderem Passwort gibt es den korrekten Fehler. Es scheint nur so, al ober er nicht weiterleiten kann oder aber die Session nicht speichern kann. In den aktuellen ISPCOnfig Versionen liegt die Session in der mysql DB und nicht wie vorher im Dateisystem.

Mach mal bitte folgendes:

1) Check mal ob die festplatte nicht voll ist mit:

df -h

2) Lösche mit phpmyadmin alle sessions in der ispconfig datenbank.
3) Selektiere mal alle Datenbanktabellen der ispconfig Datenbank in phpmyadmin und wähle aus dass sie repariert werden sollen.
4) Versuch nochmal dich einzuloggen. Wenn es nicht geht, schau mal in phpmyadmin ob eine neue session für den loginversuch angelegt worden ist.


----------



## AndréS (14. Feb. 2011)

Alles gemacht. Festplatte ist noch nicht mal zu 6% voll (alle) keiner mehr als 8%

Session wird angelegt, leider jedoch die selbe Wirkung.

Kann es vielleicht sein, eine Festplatte ist kaputt gegangen und das RAID Verfahren dadurch nicht möglich, das es daran irgendwie liegt?

André


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Ich denke nicht dass es das Raid ist, denn dann dürfte ishc nichts mehr auf die Platte schreiben lassen.

Hast Du irgend was an der vorigen ISPConfig Version mal geändert oder benutzt Du ein Custom template? Gab es irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen beim Update?

Schau bitte auch mal ins globale apache error.log, ob dort irgend was zu finden ist.


----------



## AndréS (14. Feb. 2011)

Habe nichts geändert und habe kein eigenes Template genutzt. Im globalen Error log steht nichts dazu.

Sehr komisch, es scheint einfach, als würde er mich nicht weiterleiten wollen. 
Wenn ich mich angemeldet habe, dann muss die Session ja existieren egal ob ich selber direkt auf die seite gehe oder nicht. Evtl wäre es dann mal von vorteil, dass ich direkt raufgehe, Kannst du mir da eine URL sagen bzw. deren Erweiterungen?

Ach ja, kein Fehler beim Update.

André


----------



## Till (14. Feb. 2011)

Das ist ein Ajax Interface, es gibt keine andere URL als die, die Du bereits beim login verwendest. Du kannst höchsten nochmal relaod im Browser drücken, wenn Du dann aber wieder auf der Login Seite landest, ist die Session nicht komplett initialisiert. Ich vermute mal das es die session zwar gibt, sie aber aus welchem Grunde auch immer nicht mit den daten gefüllt wird bzw. werden kann, die für einen erfolgreichen login notwendig sind.

das session_data Feld vorm login sieht so aus:


```
s|a:4:{s:2:"id";s:26:"b3975s03qn1i7169tqq3nvpdd1";s:5:"theme";s:7:"default";s:8:"language";s:2:"en";s:6:"module";a:4:{s:4:"name";s:5:"login";s:5:"title";s:14:"top_menu_login";s:8:"template";s:14:"module.tpl.htm";s:9:"startpage";s:15:"login/index.php";}}
```
und nach dem Login in etwa so:


```
s|a:7:{s:4:"user";a:18:{s:6:"userid";s:1:"1";s:10:"sys_userid";s:1:"1";s:11:"sys_groupid";s:1:"0";s:13:"sys_perm_user";s:4:"riud";s:14:"sys_perm_group";s:4:"riud";s:14:"sys_perm_other";s:0:"";s:8:"username";s:5:"admin";s:8:"passwort";s:34:"$1$VbBHiLEz$NPgLamEwFCOJNDF1X13.y0";s:7:"modules";s:54:"admin,client,dashboard,dns,mail,monitor,sites,tools,vm";s:11:"startmodule";s:9:"dashboard";s:9:"app_theme";s:7:"default";s:3:"typ";s:5:"admin";s:6:"active";s:1:"1";s:8:"language";s:2:"en";s:6:"groups";s:0:"";s:13:"default_group";s:1:"1";s:9:"client_id";s:1:"0";s:5:"theme";s:7:"default";}s:8:"language";s:2:"en";s:5:"theme";s:7:"default";s:6:"module";a:5:{s:4:"name";s:9:"dashboard";s:5:"title";s:18:"top_menu_dashboard";s:8:"template";s:17:"dashboard.tpl.htm";s:9:"startpage";s:23:"dashboard/dashboard.php";s:9:"tab_width";s:0:"";}s:12:"plugin_cache";a:3:{s:37:"mail:mail_user_filter:on_after_insert";a:1:{i:0;a:2:{s:6:"plugin";s:23:"mail_user_filter_plugin";s:8:"function";s:21:"mail_user_filter_edit";}}s:37:"mail:mail_user_filter:on_after_update";a:1:{i:0;a:2:{s:6:"plugin";s:23:"mail_user_filter_plugin";s:8:"function";s:21:"mail_user_filter_edit";}}s:32:"sites:web_domain:on_after_insert";a:1:{i:0;a:2:{s:6:"plugin";s:23:"sites_web_domain_plugin";s:8:"function";s:21:"sites_web_domain_edit";}}}s:2:"id";s:26:"b3975s03qn1i7169tqq3nvpdd1";s:8:"rss_news";a:10:{i:0;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:57:"Online preview of the ISPConfig 3 billing addon available";s:4:"link";s:90:"http://www.ispconfig.org/releases/online-preview-of-the-ispconfig-billing-addon-available/";s:7:"content";s:369:"The first preview version of the ISPConfig billing addon is available as online demo now. http://appsdemo.ispconfig.org Login Details User: admin Password: demo Features Create and Edit Invoices Save Invoices as PDF file Send Invoices by Email Invoice plugin for the Dashboard Invoice Item templates Flexible recurring invoice items that can be used for all kinds [...]";s:4:"date";s:10:"2011-02-14";}i:1;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:78:"Tutorial: The Perfect Server – Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) [ISPConfig 2]";s:4:"link";s:96:"http://www.ispconfig.org/news/tutorial-the-perfect-server-debian-squeeze-debian-6-0-ispconfig-2/";s:7:"content";s:339:"This tutorial shows how to set up a Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) server that offers all services needed by ISPs and hosters: Apache web server (SSL-capable), Postfix mail server with SMTP-AUTH and TLS, BIND DNS server, Proftpd FTP server, MySQL server, Courier POP3/IMAP, Quota, Firewall, etc. In the end you should have a system that [...]";s:4:"date";s:10:"2011-02-10";}i:2;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:102:"Tutorial: The Perfect Server – Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) With BIND &amp; Courier [ISPConfig 3]";s:4:"link";s:114:"http://www.ispconfig.org/news/tutorial-the-perfect-server-debian-squeeze-debian-6-0-with-bind-courier-ispconfig-3/";s:7:"content";s:359:"This tutorial shows how to prepare a Debian Squeeze (Debian 6.0) server for the installation of ISPConfig 3, and how to install ISPConfig 3. ISPConfig 3 is a webhosting control panel that allows you to configure the following services through a web browser: Apache web server, Postfix mail server, MySQL, BIND nameserver, PureFTPd, SpamAssassin, ClamAV, [...]";s:4:"date";s:10:"2011-02-08";}i:3;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:26:"ISPConfig 3.0.3.2 released";s:4:"link";s:61:"http://www.ispconfig.org/releases/ispconfig-3-0-3-2-released/";s:7:"content";s:417:"ISPConfig 3.0.3.2 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.3. For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below. ===================================================== *** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual is now available! *** Version 1.1 for ISPConfig >= 3.0.3.1 (Date: 12/12/2010) Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com> 305 pages The manual can [...]";s:4:"date";s:10:"2011-01-06";}i:4;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:43:"ISPConfig 3.0.3.2-RC1 available for testing";s:4:"link";s:78:"http://www.ispconfig.org/releases/ispconfig-3-0-3-2-rc1-available-for-testing/";s:7:"content";s:337:"The first release candidate (RC1) version of the upcoming ISPConfig 3.0.3.2 is available for download. This version is feature complete and will be released as final version if no major bugs were found. RC versions are released for testing purposes, it is not recommended to use them on production systems. This release is a bugfix [...]";s:4:"date";s:10:"2010-12-27";}i:5;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:26:"ISPConfig 3.0.3.1 released";s:4:"link";s:61:"http://www.ispconfig.org/releases/ispconfig-3-0-3-1-released/";s:7:"content";s:413:"ISPConfig 3.0.3.1 is available for download. This release is a bugfix release for ISPConfig 3.0.3. For a detailed list of changes, please see the changelog section below. ===================================================== *** New! The ISPConfig 3 manual is now available! *** Version 1.1 for ISPConfig 3.0.3.1 (Date: 12/12/2010) Author: Falko Timme <ft@falkotimme.com> 305 pages The manual can be [...]";s:4:"date";s:10:"2010-12-13";}i:6;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:43:"ISPConfig 3.0.3.1-RC2 available for testing";s:4:"link";s:78:"http://www.ispconfig.org/releases/ispconfig-3-0-3-1-rc2-available-for-testing/";s:7:"content";s:338:"The release second candidate (RC2) version of the upcoming ISPConfig 3.0.3.1 is available for download. This version is feature complete and will be released as final version if no major bugs were found. RC versions are released for testing purposes, it is not recommended to use them on production systems. This release is a bugfix [...]";s:4:"date";s:10:"2010-12-09";}i:7;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:67:"Tutorial: The Perfect Server – Fedora 14 x86_64 [ISPConfig 2]";s:4:"link";s:96:"http://www.ispconfig.org/uncategorized/tutorial-the-perfect-server-fedora-14-x86_64-ispconfig-2/";s:7:"content";s:352:"This is a detailed description about how to set up a Fedora 14 server that offers all services needed by ISPs and hosters: Apache web server (SSL-capable) with PHP5/Ruby/Python, Postfix mail server with SMTP-AUTH and TLS, BIND DNS server, Proftpd FTP server, MySQL server, Dovecot POP3/IMAP, Quota, Firewall, etc. This tutorial is written for the [...]";s:4:"date";s:10:"2010-11-11";}i:8;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:67:"Tutorial: The Perfect Server – Fedora 14 x86_64 [ISPConfig 3]";s:4:"link";s:96:"http://www.ispconfig.org/uncategorized/tutorial-the-perfect-server-fedora-14-x86_64-ispconfig-3/";s:7:"content";s:354:"This tutorial shows how to prepare a Fedora 14 server (x86_64) for the installation of ISPConfig 3, and how to install ISPConfig 3. ISPConfig 3 is a webhosting control panel that allows you to configure the following services through a web browser: Apache web server, Postfix mail server, MySQL, BIND nameserver, PureFTPd, SpamAssassin, ClamAV, and [...]";s:4:"date";s:10:"2010-11-04";}i:9;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:43:"ISPConfig 3.0.3.1-RC1 available for testing";s:4:"link";s:78:"http://www.ispconfig.org/releases/ispconfig-3-0-3-1-rc1-available-for-testing/";s:7:"content";s:333:"The release candidate 1 (RC1) version of the upcoming ISPConfig 3.0.3.1 is available for download. This version is feature complete and will be released as final version if no major bugs were found. RC versions are released for testing purposes, it is not recommended to use them on production systems. This release is a bugfix [...]";s:4:"date";s:10:"2010-10-28";}}}
```


----------



## AndréS (14. Feb. 2011)

Das ist die Session die Angelegt wird:


> s|a:5:{s:4:"user";a:18:{s:6:"userid";s:1:"1";s:10:"sys_userid";s:1:"1";s:11:"sys_groupid";s:1:"0";s:13:"sys_perm_user";s:4:"riud";s:14:"sys_perm_group";s:4:"riud";s:14:"sys_perm_other";s:0:"";s:8:"username";s:5:"admin";s:8:"passwort";s:34:"xxxxxxxxxxxxxx";s:7:"modules";s:46:"sites,mail,admin,client,dns,tools,help,monitor";s:11:"startmodule";s:5:"admin";s:9:"app_theme";s:7:"default";s:3:"typ";s:5:"admin";s:6:"active";s:1:"1";s:8:"language";s:2:"de";s:6:"groups";s:1:"2";s:13:"default_group";s:1:"1";s:9:"client_id";s:1:"0";s:5:"theme";s:7:"default";}s:8:"language";s:2:"de";s:5:"theme";s:7:"default";s:6:"module";a:6:{s:4:"name";s:5:"admin";s:5:"title";s:15:"top_menu_system";s:8:"template";s:14:"module.tpl.htm";s:9:"startpage";s:21:"admin/server_list.php";s:9:"tab_width";s:2:"60";s:3:"nav";a:7:{i:0;a:3:{s:5:"title";s:8:"CP Users";s:4:"open";i:1;s:5:"items";a:2:{i:0;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:8:"Add user";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:20:"admin/users_edit.php";s:7:"html_id";s:8:"user_add";}i:1;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:9:"Edit user";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:20:"admin/users_list.php";s:7:"html_id";s:9:"user_list";}}}i:1;a:3:{s:5:"title";s:6:"System";s:4:"open";i:1;s:5:"items";a:4:{i:0;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:15:"Server Services";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:21:"admin/server_list.php";s:7:"html_id";s:11:"server_list";}i:1;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:13:"Server Config";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:28:"admin/server_config_list.php";s:7:"html_id";s:18:"server_config_list";}i:2;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:14:"Edit Server IP";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:24:"admin/server_ip_list.php";s:7:"html_id";s:14:"server_ip_list";}i:3;a:3:{s:5:"title";s:16:"Interface Config";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:33:"admin/system_config_edit.php?id=1";}}}i:2;a:3:{s:5:"title";s:8:"Firewall";s:4:"open";i:1;s:5:"items";a:1:{i:0;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:8:"Firewall";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:23:"admin/firewall_list.php";s:7:"html_id";s:13:"firewall_list";}}}i:3;a:3:{s:5:"title";s:8:"Software";s:4:"open";i:1;s:5:"items";a:3:{i:0;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:12:"Repositories";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:28:"admin/software_repo_list.php";s:7:"html_id";s:18:"software_repo_list";}i:1;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:8:"Packages";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:31:"admin/software_package_list.php";s:7:"html_id";s:21:"software_package_list";}i:2;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:7:"Updates";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:30:"admin/software_update_list.php";s:7:"html_id";s:20:"software_update_list";}}}i:4;a:3:{s:5:"title";s:15:"Language Editor";s:4:"open";i:1;s:5:"items";a:5:{i:0;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:9:"Languages";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:23:"admin/language_list.php";s:7:"html_id";s:13:"language_list";}i:1;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:12:"New Language";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:22:"admin/language_add.php";s:7:"html_id";s:12:"language_add";}i:2;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:5:"Merge";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:27:"admin/language_complete.php";s:7:"html_id";s:17:"language_complete";}i:3;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:6:"Export";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:25:"admin/language_export.php";s:7:"html_id";s:15:"language_export";}i:4;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:6:"Import";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:25:"admin/language_import.php";s:7:"html_id";s:15:"language_import";}}}i:5;a:3:{s:5:"title";s:12:"Remote Users";s:4:"open";i:1;s:5:"items";a:2:{i:0;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:8:"Add user";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:26:"admin/remote_user_edit.php";s:7:"html_id";s:15:"remote_user_add";}i:1;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:9:"Edit user";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:26:"admin/remote_user_list.php";s:7:"html_id";s:16:"remote_user_list";}}}i:6;a:3:{s:5:"title";s:14:"Remote Actions";s:4:"open";i:1;s:5:"items";a:2:{i:0;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:12:"Do OS-Update";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:32:"admin/remote_action_osupdate.php";s:7:"html_id";s:8:"osupdate";}i:1;a:4:{s:5:"title";s:19:"Do ISPConfig-Update";s:6:"target";s:7:"content";s:4:"link";s:34:"admin/remote_action_ispcupdate.php";s:7:"html_id";s:10:"ispcupdate";}}}}}s:12:"plugin_cache";a:3:{s:37:"mail:mail_user_filtern_after_insert";a:1:{i:0;a:2:{s:6:"plugin";s:23:"mail_user_filter_plugin";s:8:"function";s:21:"mail_user_filter_edit";}}s:37:"mail:mail_user_filtern_after_update";a:1:{i:0;a:2:{s:6:"plugin";s:23:"mail_user_filter_plugin";s:8:"function";s:21:"mail_user_filter_edit";}}s:32:"sites:web_domainn_after_insert";a:1:{i:0;a:2:{s:6:"plugin";s:23:"sites_web_domain_plugin";s:8:"function";s:21:"sites_web_domain_edit";}}}}


Die habe ich daraus gezogen. Sollten da Daten sein die "gefährlich" sind, sprich womit andere Schaden machen könnten, ruhig einfach editieren 

André


----------



## Till (15. Feb. 2011)

Das sieht alles gut aus, normalerweise müsstest Du mit den session-Daten nach dem Login unter "System" landen. Das problem ist mir echt ein Rätsel.

Versuch bitte nochmal das Update zu wiederholen. Die Schritte dazu sind:


```
cd /tmp
rm -rf ispconfig3_install
wget [URL]http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz[/URL]
tar xvfz ISPConfig-3-stable.tar.gz
cd ispconfig3_install/install
php -q update.php
```


----------



## AndréS (15. Feb. 2011)

Guten Morgen Till,

habe genau alles befolgt, leider immer noch das Selbe Problem 

Es ist schon sehr kurios. Die Frage ist nun ja woran das liegt, ich weiß nicht wenn du es dir alles näher ansehen willst/musst, dann kann ich dir gerne Zugangsdaten zum Server zukommen lassen. Je nachdem was hilft.

Liebe Grüße

André


----------

